
The Only Cofounder Equity Calculator You'll Ever Need - plumtucker
https://slicingpie.com/the-only-cofounder-equity-calculator-youll-ever-need/
======
stvnitt
Thank you for sharing this. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet but I
wanted to say that I love your name!

